# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  تعاقد الميلان مع اللاعب الشاب باوليلو من أجل تقوية العلاقة مع كاكا

## mrboch

تعاقد الميلان مع اللاعب الشاب باوليلو من أجل تقوية العلاقة مع كاكا 

Thursday, January 17

صدر أمس خبر تعاقد الميلان مع اللاعب اليافع داريو باوليلو صاحب 17 عام من نادي فاريزي بدون معرفة سبب هذه الصفقة .



و لكن اليوم عرف السبب فالميلان يسعى بشتى الطرق لتوطيد علاقته مع نجمه الاكبر ريكاردو كاكا ، فبعد التعاقد مع شقيقه ديغاو فقد تعاقد الميلان بعنصر آخر من عائلة الميلان و ليس عائلته الشخصية بل مقربينه .

فاللاعب بداريو باوليلو هو ابن السيد غايتانو باوليلو و هو وكيل كاكا ليزيد من روابط اللاعب و وكيل اللاعب بالنادي و بالتأكيد فإنه سيكون سعيد بتعاقد ابنه مع الميلان .

----------


## alzahrani33

حركتااااااااااات

يسلمووو مربوووش  :toung:

----------


## mrboch

مشكوووووور اخوي على المرور

----------

